
AYLIEN News API Launch - afshinmeh
http://blog.aylien.com/post/141613472883/aylien-news-api-launch
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

